# Mille Fleurs



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I am wanting to start learning about Mille Fleurs more, I actually might want to buy some but was curious to know more about them before rushing off and just buying them. Basically personality does matter to me, I'm not looking for anything with a bad personality or something aggressive and I thought Mille Fleurs looked more on the calm and friendly side.
I'm definitely not looking for a normal sized chicken I am wanting some kind of bantam. What kind of bantams have a good personality and are friendly, anyone know?
Any suggestions?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I thought Mille Fleurs looked more on the calm and friendly side.


Mille fleur is a feather pattern. So really it depends on the breed you are looking at.

Some colors have different personalities within the same breed, say if one color is more developed. But I would look more into a friendly breed with mille fleur coloring, as opposed to just looking for any mille fleur birds.

The most common breed with mille fleur easily accessibe is probably d'Uccles. I've never personally owned them. But I've heard their personalities are good.

They're also bantams, like you were looking for.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can vouch for d'Uccles and their friendliness.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They seem to be getting popular again.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I am wanting to start learning about Mille Fleurs more, I actually might want to buy some but was curious to know more about them before rushing off and just buying them. Basically personality does matter to me, I'm not looking for anything with a bad personality or something aggressive and I thought Mille Fleurs looked more on the calm and friendly side.
> I'm definitely not looking for a normal sized chicken I am wanting some kind of bantam. What kind of bantams have a good personality and are friendly, anyone know?
> Any suggestions?


these birds are a true bantam which originated in northern Europe. Michael gelder began showing them in 1905 and it's first Standered of perfection was announced in 1914. Mille Fleurs are broad birds with short necks, and stubby feathered feet. Roosters have a distinctive comb and wattle where the hens comb is tiny and the wattle is almost non-existent. 

Most people raise these birds as show chickens, but they also are very friendly and talkative. The rooster makes lots of high-piched crows during the day. The roosters are 1 pound 10 ounces(740 grams) and the hens 1 pound, 6 ounces. (625 grams).

The hens will lay 160 brown eggs a year and often lay through winter and molt in the spring. They also are great mothers but are not broody often; but not as much as such breeds as the Silkie.

in the winter, they don't do as well because they have a high metabolic rate; so make sure your coop is insulated from the cold. These chickens stay fairly healthy, but the feathered feet can cause scaly legs mites. (oof) 

They don't often fly and are docile and sweet, a great bird for your flock!!!!!!!

Hope this helps, @Animals45! I wrote it myself!!!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Interesting post, chickenpersoon! I think that you might mean Mille Fleur d'Uccles specifically, as some of the statements in your post aren't accurate for all breeds that come in Mille Fleur. 



As for the question in the original post, I don't think you could go wrong with d'Uccles of any variety if you're looking for a calm, friendly bantam breed. I'd be remiss if I didn't bring up bantam Cochins as another great option for that, though. 😁 Bantam Cochins come in Mille Fleur as well if you were specifically interested in that coloration, though the variety can be a little difficult to find good stock of.

There are actually tons of great bantam breeds that are calm and friendly! If there are any more specifics to what you're looking for (specific colorations (as I wasn't sure if you were specifically looking at Mille Fleur or just d'Uccles?), egg color, features like crested versus non-crested, etc.), that would help to narrow it down.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I am all for a Mille Fleur Cochin- that’s on my wish list for someday! So beautiful! 

I love my Jackie, she is our Mille Fleur half D’Uccle half… booted bantam we think. She’s so sweet and curious and expressive. She’s a family favorite! 









We also have our porcelain D’Uccles, that i still like to call ‘ghost Jackie’s’ bc of the pattern they have. But personalities for days- they will keep you laughing that is for sure! Also cuddly and you know my Tiny. He’s a D too of course. 

Edit- they are pretty easy to keep. As with any feather footed breeds there will be additional things to know and watch for there, like making sure they stay dry/ can get them warmed back up in freezing weather (common sense mainly.) They need some space and they are very vertically minded too- they love to perch and roost up off the ground a ways. That’s all I can think of at the moment. They’re pretty happy little birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Mille fleur is a feather pattern. So really it depends on the breed you are looking at.
> 
> Some colors have different personalities within the same breed, say if one color is more developed. But I would look more into a friendly breed with mille fleur coloring, as opposed to just looking for any mille fleur birds.
> 
> ...


Thank you this was very helpful! I will have to look more into d'Uccles.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> these birds are a true bantam which originated in northern Europe. Michael gelder began showing them in 1905 and it's first Standered of perfection was announced in 1914. Mille Fleurs are broad birds with short necks, and stubby feathered feet. Roosters have a distinctive comb and wattle where the hens comb is tiny and the wattle is almost non-existent.
> 
> Most people raise these birds as show chickens, but they also are very friendly and talkative. The rooster makes lots of high-piched crows during the day. The roosters are 1 pound 10 ounces(740 grams) and the hens 1 pound, 6 ounces. (625 grams).
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you this was helpful! So is their health not good?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I am all for a Mille Fleur Cochin- that’s on my wish list for someday! So beautiful!
> 
> I love my Jackie, she is our Mille Fleur half D’Uccle half… booted bantam we think. She’s so sweet and curious and expressive. She’s a family favorite!
> 
> ...


Ahh, they are all so adorable! I would love to have tiny!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, thank you this was helpful! So is their health not good?


Their overall heath IS good, it's just they are not cold hardy.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Interesting post, chickenpersoon! I think that you might mean Mille Fleur d'Uccles specifically, as some of the statements in your post aren't accurate for all breeds that come in Mille Fleur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I was talking about that specific one. @Animals45 Sorry for not mentioning that!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Their overall heath IS good, it's just they are not cold hardy.


Oh ok I see.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yes I was talking about that specific one. @Animals45 Sorry for not mentioning that!


That's ok!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

But that can also be mitigated; when it stays well below freezing we have a flat panel heater we will turn on for them to scoot closer or farther away as needed. So it’s not a deal breaker, just something to keep in mind for them. 

I have had no health probs out of mine so far. I have a mini-Tiny ready for adoption!  Zero. He’s a funny boy.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I am all for a Mille Fleur Cochin- that’s on my wish list for someday!


Same here. They're my favorite. I just wish they weren't so dang hard to find.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> But that can also be mitigated; when it stays well below freezing we have a flat panel heater we will turn on for them to scoot closer or farther away as needed. So it’s not a deal breaker, just something to keep in mind for them.
> 
> I have had no health probs out of mine so far. I have a mini-Tiny ready for adoption!  Zero. He’s a funny boy.


He's so gorgeous! What breed is he again?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That is Tiny and the little girls’ offspring, and he is pure porcelain D’Uccle.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That is Tiny and the little girls’ offspring, and he is pure porcelain D’Uccle.


Thank you! Now I'm wanting D'Uccles from seeing him! He is so sweet and small I could just die to have him!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They are pretty special. We definitely love them; if you are wanting sweet and personable- and maybe cuddly, too- they would def be a good breed to have. I recommend trying to find a reputable breeder near you first, if at all possible. Or if you’re feeling more adventurous hatch those babies yourself- there is NO WAY you would regret that. 

Aside from that, they are available at some hatcheries. Mine came from Ideal Poultry; I had a good experience but just do your homework on where they do come from! Someday I hope to be able to raise them for others. For now I’m just getting my flock where I want it. Plus a few extra roos.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> They are pretty special. We definitely love them; if you are wanting sweet and personable- and maybe cuddly, too- they would def be a good breed to have. I recommend trying to find a reputable breeder near you first, if at all possible. Or if you’re feeling more adventurous hatch those babies yourself- there is NO WAY you would regret that.
> 
> Aside from that, they are available at some hatcheries. Mine came from Ideal Poultry; I had a good experience but just do your homework on where they do come from! Someday I hope to be able to raise them for others. For now I’m just getting my flock where I want it. Plus a few extra roos.


Really? Wow! I should get some hatching Porcelain D'Uccle eggs and since I have an incubator I could hatch them!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I really like these ones!








Day-Old-Chicks: Porcelain d'Uccle Bantam


Porcelain d'Uccle Bantams are a very popular choice for the backyarder. They're sweet and oh-so-small, and wonderfully odd-looking with feathered feet, muffs and beards!



www.mypetchicken.com


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh yeah! 

But buyer beware they cannot sex bantams to my knowledge at hatch.  Unless there is something I don’t know. 

However if they’re raising them up to knowing what is what, then that’s another story! Very adorable.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Same here. They're my favorite. I just wish they weren't so dang hard to find.


That they are. I fell in love with them when I learned they were a thing and then couldn’t find any!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> But buyer beware they cannot sex bantams to my knowledge at hatch.  Unless there is something I don’t know.
> 
> However if they’re raising them up to knowing what is what, then that’s another story! Very adorable.


Darn, do you think if I bought 4 or 5 they would all end up being 1 sex?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you could find a breeder near enough to you you could buy a pair. 

Bantams can't be sexed at hatch due to their tiny size so it really is the only safe way to get a pair.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you could find a breeder near enough to you you could buy a pair.
> 
> Bantams can't be sexed at hatch due to their tiny size so it really is the only safe way to get a pair.


Maybe, thank you! Just not so sure if their are any near me.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I am biased, but I also have the experience with many, many breeds. Think serama, They come in every color and pattern including mille fleur. I am no longer a fan of cochin though I have two very friendly pullets. If Phoenix came in mille, I recommend them too, but they don't come in that color. D'Uccles are fantastic as pets, so animals45 pick the ones who have the looks you like. The Ds and serama I have are comparable in personality.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

There's always hatching eggs. Buy from close to where you are. I've had really good luck with shipped eggs this year.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I am biased, but I also have the experience with many, many breeds. Think serama, They come in every color and pattern including mille fleur. I am no longer a fan of cochin though I have two very friendly pullets. If Phoenix came in mille, I recommend them too, but they don't come in that color. D'Uccles are fantastic as pets, so animals45 pick the ones who have the looks you like. The Ds and serama I have are comparable in personality.


Thank you! Are porcelain D'Uccles good? I like their color and would like to have some.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! *Are porcelain D'Uccles good?* I like their color and would like to have some.


Mine had the same personality. Ihad/have porcelain, mille fleur, and golden d'Uccles; they all had the same personality.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Mine had the same personality. Ihad/have porcelain, mille fleur, and golden d'Uccles; they all had the same personality.


Are they flighty? cause I hate birds like that, my leghorns are flighty and it drives me nuts..
Are the roosters aggressive?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Are they flighty? cause I hate birds like that, my leghorns are flighty and it drives me nuts..
> Are the roosters aggressive?


No and no. OM-would you agree that Ds are not flighty or aggressive?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> No and no. OM-would you agree that Ds are not flighty or aggressive?


Oh well that's a good thing to know!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

danathome said:


> I am no longer a fan of cochin


I'm curious. Why not? I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, I wasn't even so sure if my mom was going to allow more chickens but she doesn't care, so please anyone let me know if you know of any bantam breeders in Oklahoma I would greatly appreciate it.
Can't wait to expand my flock! It would be a miracle if I can find some Porcelain D'Uccles but sadly that is really a rare come by.


----------

